# Powder Coating a Smoker



## smokin-aces (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever attempted to powder coat a smoker? I read in Summit Racing catalog that the part must be baked at 400 degrees to cure the powder coat. I'm wondering how hard it would be to get a fire going in my smoker big enough to get the outside of the tank to 400 degrees for a couple hours or so? And if I did get it to 400 degrees, would it bake the powder coat like it's supposed to?

Is this possible to do? 

Thank you for the input.


----------



## linguica (Jan 6, 2013)

I have always heard that powder coating needs to be done in an oven. I don't think the high heat from inside the smoker alone will work. Some people here have discussed the procedure but no one has an oven big enough.


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 6, 2013)

Well since I posted this thread I have done a little research. What I have came up with is that powder coating generally is cured at 390 degrees for 10 minutes. Now the question is, can it be cured from the inside out. Because surely I can get the outside of the smoker to 400 for only 10 minutes.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2013)

Where do you get a hold of the electro-static spray equipment ???   No wind conditions for uniform powder distribution ??  The  powder is expensive to boot....


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I checked a calculator to see how many lbs of powder I would need and it calledfor 11 lbs for the tank. I have seen the equipment for 100-$200... and I was thinking about doing it in the garage, but burning the smoker in closed quarters basically in the house may not turn out good. But it shouldnt be messy because the overspray could be swept up.. The biggest concern I have is the smoker would heat up gradually. It would start at room temp, then climb the scale until it reaches 400 degrees. I wonder if this will adversely affect the curing process of the powder. From what I understand, the curing process has to be pretty precise. The only other option is Infra Red lamps, $$$$$$.


----------

